# Amur eating fish pellets



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Was surprised that the Amur in my pond have started to feed on the fish pellets I toss in for the bluegill and bass. I thought the Amur only feed on grass and weeds?🤔


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

As they get bigger they start feeding on crustaceans mostly. Have caught a bunch of big ones catfishing using worms and chicken liver.







Here’s one my son caught a few years ago on chicken liver.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

yup they love fish food. The smaller ones eat more weeds. Get rid of the huge ones and keep smaller ones in the pond for weed control


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

From what I’ve heard once the big ones turn onto the pellet feed it’s all over. They become pellet hog and that’s all they eat. I wouldn’t know since all of my Amurs get eaten by Osprey’s before they have a chance to grow.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

We have occasionally raked up lawn grass clippings(untreated!) and tossed it into the pond for them when the weeds are mostly gone. They will swim around under the clippings and suck them in right off the surface. If a good amt of weeds are available, No grass clippings!
ps-If, indeed, an amur in the picture, it has to be the most “rotund” one I’ve ever seen! Maybe too much pellet food?? All mine are more streamlined/ “missle” shaped.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

It's always a pleasant surprise to catch one and I've caught them on large streamers








and this one 








gulped down a popper while I was carp fishing, they sure can fight.
Enjoy !


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Good info fellas thanks ...
There are 4 in about 3/4 acre pond about 6 years old ...they look like submarines flanking each other in the water.
Definitely more streamlined than rotund. They get spooked very easily as well.


----------

